

Ask HN: How much should I pay an iOS dev tutor? - allsystemsgo

I'm about to hire a tutor to help me along with my iOS project. He is asking for 100 an hour. Does this sound reasonable? The sessions would be taking place via Skype?<p>If it is reasonable, what sort of things should I make sure the tutor provides before the lessons so that I get the most out of my lessons?
======
jacksondeane
$100 USD (assuming this is USD) is pretty steep for remote mentoring.

...unless you have an extremely challenging, and specific problem they are
going to help you solve.

For general iOS tutoring/mentoring, there are countless resources available
online that will get you pretty far down the road of iOS mastery.

With that said, I will tutor/mentor your for $75 an hour! :)

~~~
allsystemsgo
Have you published anything to the app store?

Edit: Honestly my current project shouldn't be all that challenging. The
problem is the number of hours in the day. That, and there is not a big mobile
development community where I live, so I don't particularly have access to
developer mentors.

------
willcate
Wow, for that kind of money he ought to do the entire project for you. I think
that's quite high for one be taught something which, theoretically, one could
learn on one's own. Especially via Skype.

------
rdouble
iOS training companies fees break down to about $100 an hour, but for real
life instruction including hotel and food. It is overpriced for Skype
tutorials. I would suggest the Stanford iOS course which is available for free
on iTunes U, supplemented by the materials on ADC.

